#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  piping drawing

## doyenofcastle

does any one have some practical drawing for piping and tanks fabrication also books about fabrication ,i need to learn from drawing of piping

See More: piping drawing

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

- Sample Piping Drawings and Designs: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- Sample Piping Isometrics: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## plg6667

That was really a good link. Pls. help me in getting a book on RaubbeTechnology

Regards

----------


## mkhurram79

excellent

----------


## suscritor

nice material thanks

----------


## haih5

Thank you very much

----------


## vivek666

Thanks nice post

----------


## Muhamad Danish

Plz. upload it on iFile.it
thanks

----------


## love_hotelhot

thanks
good dwg to practice

----------


## jacknick

Many thanks.

----------

